# Just Back From Calhoun



## Hooks "n Arrows (Oct 20, 2004)

That was the kind of trip that makes this pastime a pleasure. Got to see old friends, watch plenty of sports, spend lots of time in the woods and get enough meat to make the trip to the sausage man in Dawson.  Bob Miles makes up some great groceries.  

Hunted Thursday thru Tuesday. Saw deer each and every time I sat with the exception of Sunday morning.  Came in from expected and unexpected  directions early, late and in between.  Most predominate time  I saw deer seemed to be around 9:15.  Mostly young bucks, (spikes and forkhorns).  All the bucks were solo while groups of 3 to 6 does were common. 

Missed a good eight point Thursday evening with my bow.  Was almost sick to go to the spot only to find a small tuft of brisket hair and hide.  No blood whatsoever.  

Just started wearing glasses and the combination of glasses and a peep is tough.  Will  certainly make adjustments for next year.  Any advice from you guys would be appreciated.  Thinking about eliminating the peep altogether.

Props to Thunderhead and Easton however for their hardware. When I did shoot (and miss), heard that unmistakable "thwack" like it was a good hit.  What I had hit was dead center of a heavily rubbed 2" diameter oak sapling.  The shaft (ACC 3-71) and broadhead passed completely through the tree without any deformation to any component of the arrow.  Even the blades were still intact and razor sharp.  Not bad.  Put it back in the quiver ready for next time.

Concentrated on the native browse.  White oak acorns seemed to be the food of choice.  Food still appeared to be the prime motivator, unlike last year's opening when it seemed to be sparring and chasing.  The food plots were just starting to see some activity but nothing like the woods.

Mosquito activity was not bad while it was cool, but Sunday they really heated up again along with the sand gnats.  Someone at Therma Cell needs to start researching those little so and so's.

Newest additions this year is a 2 wheeled deer cart mounted on a climber rack on the back of the 4 wheeler.  Carted a couple does out of the woods and simply placed the handle end of the cart into the rack and motored back to camp.  What a work saver!!!


----------

